# LeeNBA' Picks season 2014-2015



## LeeNBA (Oct 20, 2014)

Basketball NBA Pre 21/10
Sacramento Kings Vs San Antonio Spurs 
Picks Sacramento +6.5 (asia handicap)


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 21, 2014)

Baketball NBA 2014-2015
Phoenix  Vs LA Lakers
Picks Phoenix -4.5 (asia handicap)


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 22, 2014)

Basketball NBA 23-10
Cleveland   Vs   Memphis   
Picks Memphis + 3.5 (asia handicap)


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 23, 2014)

Basketball NBA 24/10
Philadelphia Vs Detroit
tips Detroit-3.5 (asia handicap)


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 24, 2014)

Basketball NBA  25/10
Miami   Vs    Memphis
tips Miami + 4.5 (asia handicap)


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 25, 2014)

Basketball. Lithuania. Men. LKL 25/10
Nevezis Vs Prienai
Over-Uder 154.5
Picks Over 154.5 
odds 1.87
book Marathonbet


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 26, 2014)

Basketball. Germany. Men. Bundesliga
Bayreuth   Vs   Skyliners
Asia handicap Bayreuth  -3.5
odds 1.93
book Marathonbet
tips  Bayreuth  -3.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 27, 2014)

Basketball. Germany. Men. Bundesliga
Bayreuth Vs Skyliners   67-58
Asia handicap Bayreuth -3.5
odds 1.93
book Marathonbet
tips Bayreuth -3.5
Tips Win


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 27, 2014)

27/10 Basketball Lithuania LKL
Lietkabelis Vs U. Juventus
pick U.Juventus +5.5
odds 1.85


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 28, 2014)

27/10 Basketball Lithuania LKL
Lietkabelis Vs U. Juventus  *79-84*
pick U.Juventus +5.5
odds 1.85
*Tips won*


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 28, 2014)

29/10 Basketball NBA
Houston Vs LA Lakers
pick Over 205.5
Odds 1.89
book Pinnacle


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 29, 2014)

CZECH REPUBLIC - MATTONI NBL - MEN BASKETBALL
BK Opava  Vs  BK Prostejov
Pick BK Prostejov  -7.5 
odds 1.952


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 30, 2014)

30/10 Basketball NBA
Houston Vs Utah
pick Houston -3
Odds 1.952


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 30, 2014)

Result 30/10 Basketball NBA
Houston Vs Utah *104-93*
pick Houston -3
Odds 1.952
*Tip Won*


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 30, 2014)

30/10 SOUTH KOREA - KBL - MEN BASKETBALL
Anyang KGC Vs Goyang Orions
pick Goyang Orions -7.5
odds 2.00


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 30, 2014)

RESULT 30/10 SOUTH KOREA - KBL - MEN BASKETBALL
Anyang KGC Vs Goyang Orions 68-59
pick Goyang Orions -7.5
odds 2.00
tip lose


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 30, 2014)

30/10 EUROLEAGUE - MEN BASKETBALL
Unics Kazan Vs Banco Di Sardegna Sassari
pick Unics Kazan -9.5
odds 1.92


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 30, 2014)

Result 30/10 EUROLEAGUE - MEN BASKETBALL
Unics Kazan Vs Banco Di Sardegna Sassari   85-62
pick Unics Kazan -9.5
odds 1.92
*Tip won*


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 30, 2014)

31/10 NBA BASKETBALL BASKETBALL
Utah Jazz   Vs   Dallas Mavericks
pick  Dallas Mavericks -10.5
odds  1.952


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 31, 2014)

RESULT 31/10 NBA BASKETBALL BASKETBALL
Utah Jazz Vs Dallas Mavericks  102-120
pick Dallas Mavericks -10.5
odds 1.952
*Tip Won *


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 31, 2014)

31/10 PHILIPPINES - PBA PHILIPPINE CUP BASKETBALL
Alaska Aces   Vs   Meralco Bolts
pick Meralco Bolts win match
Money Line 2.17


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 31, 2014)

RESULT 31/10 PHILIPPINES - PBA PHILIPPINE CUP BASKETBALL
Alaska Aces Vs Meralco Bolts  105-64
pick Meralco Bolts win match
Money Line 2.17
tip lose


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 31, 2014)

01/11 NBA BASKETBALL BASKETBALL
Los Angeles Clippers Los Angeles Lakers
pick Los Angeles Lakers +11.5
odds 1.98


----------



## LeeNBA (Oct 31, 2014)

01/11 EUROLEAGUE - MEN BASKETBALL
Laboral Kutxa Vitoria Vs Galatasaray
pick Laboral Kutxa Vitoria -4.5
odds 1.92


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 1, 2014)

01/11 EUROLEAGUE - MEN BASKETBALL
Laboral Kutxa Vitoria Vs Galatasaray  91-90
pick Laboral Kutxa Vitoria -4.5
odds 1.92
tip lose


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 1, 2014)

01/11 NBA BASKETBALL BASKETBALL
Los Angeles Clippers Los Angeles Lakers  118-111
pick Los Angeles Lakers +11.5
odds 1.98
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 1, 2014)

01/11 TURKEY - TBL - MEN BASKETBALL
Usak Sportif   Vs  Darussafaka
Pick  Darussafaka -6
Odds 1.97


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 1, 2014)

02/11 NBA BASKETBALL BASKETBALL
Memphis Grizzlies   Vs   Charlotte Hornets
pick Memphis Grizzlies  +3.5
odds 1.95


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 2, 2014)

Result 02/11 NBA BASKETBALL BASKETBALL
Memphis Grizzlies Vs Charlotte Hornets   71-69
pick Memphis Grizzlies +3.5
odds 1.95
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 2, 2014)

02/11 SPAIN - ACB - MEN BASKETBALL
Real Madrid Vs Valencia Basket
pick Valencia Basket +9.5
odds 1.925


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 4, 2014)

05/11  NBA BASKETBALL
Oklahoma City Thunder   Vs   Toronto Raptors
pick Oklahoma City Thunder  +10.5
odds 2.00


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 5, 2014)

06/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Toronto Raptors Vs Boston Celtics 
pick Toronto Raptors -1
odds 1.952


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 6, 2014)

07/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Dallas Mavericks Vs Portland Trail Blazers 
pick Portland Trail Blazers -2.5
odds 1.952


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 6, 2014)

Result 06/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Toronto Raptors Vs Boston Celtics   110-107
pick Toronto Raptors -1
odds 1.952
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 7, 2014)

Result 07/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Dallas Mavericks Vs Portland Trail Blazers   87-108
pick Portland Trail Blazers -2.5
odds 1.952
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 7, 2014)

07/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Milwaukee Bucks   Vs   Detroit Pistons
pick   Milwaukee Bucks  +4.5
odds  1.95


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 8, 2014)

07/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Milwaukee Bucks Vs Detroit Pistons 95-98
pick Milwaukee Bucks +4.5
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 8, 2014)

09/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Memphis Grizzlies Vs Milwaukee Bucks
pick Milwaukee Bucks +5.5
odds 1.909


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 9, 2014)

RESULT 09/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Memphis Grizzlies Vs Milwaukee Bucks  92-93
pick Milwaukee Bucks +5.5
odds 1.909
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 9, 2014)

10/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Miami Heat Vs Dallas Mavericks
pick Miami Heat +8
odds 1.952


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 10, 2014)

result 10/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Miami Heat Vs Dallas Mavericks 105-96
pick Miami Heat +8
odds 1.952
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 10, 2014)

11/11 NBA BASKETBALL
San Antonio Spurs Vs Los Angeles Clippers
pick Los Angeles Clippers -2.5
odds 1.925


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 12, 2014)

13/11 NBA BASKETBALL
Orlando Magic   Vs   New York Knicks
pick New York Knicks  -6
odds 1.952


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 15, 2014)

16/11 NBA BASKETBALL 
Utah Jazz   Vs  Toronto Raptors
pick Toronto Raptors -10
odds 1.9


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 16, 2014)

Result 16/11 NBA BASKETBALL 
Utah Jazz Vs Toronto Raptors  93-111
pick Toronto Raptors -10
odds 1.9
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 16, 2014)

Nba basketball Mon 17/11
Golden State Warriors  Vs  Los Angeles Lakers
Tip Golden State Warriors  -8 point
odds 1.92


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 18, 2014)

Result Nba basketball Mon 17/11
Golden State Warriors Vs Los Angeles Lakers  136-115
Tip Golden State Warriors -8 point
odds 1.92
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 18, 2014)

NBA Basketball november 19
Oklahoma City Thunder  Vs Utah Jazz
Tip Oklahoma City Thunder +4


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 19, 2014)

basketball nba november 20
Los Angeles Clippers  Vs  Orlando Magic
Tip Los Angeles Clippers -5


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 20, 2014)

EuroLeague Man Basketball November 20
FC Bayern Munchen  Vs F.C. Barcelona
Tip  F.C. Barcelona -6.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 20, 2014)

Result basketball nba november 20
Los Angeles Clippers Vs Orlando Magic   114-90
Tip Los Angeles Clippers -5
tip won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 21, 2014)

EuroLeague Man Basketball November 20
FC Bayern Munchen Vs F.C. Barcelona  77-99
Tip F.C. Barcelona -6.5
Tip Won


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 21, 2014)

NBA Basketball november 22
Milwaukee Bucks   Vs   Toronto Raptors
Tip  Milwaukee Bucks + 8.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 22, 2014)

*Basketball NBA November 23*
*Sacramento Kings Vs Minnesota Timberwolves*
*Tip Minnesota Timberwolves +9*


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 23, 2014)

*Basketball NBA november 24*
*Charlotte Hornets  Vs Miami Heat*
*Tip Miami Heat -2.5*


----------



## LeeNBA (Nov 27, 2014)

*Basketball Euro League Men November 27*
*Crvena Zvezda Telekom Belgrade  Vs Neptunas*
*Tip Neptunas  +12.5*


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 7, 2014)

*Basketball South Korea Men KBL December 07*
*Wonju Dongbu Promy Vs Ulsan Mobis Phoebus*
*Tip Ulsan Mobis Phoebus  -6*


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 7, 2014)

*Basketball South Korea Men KBL December 07*
*Wonju Dongbu Promy Vs Ulsan Mobis Phoebus*
*Tip Ulsan Mobis Phoebus  -6*


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 7, 2014)

*Result Basketball South Korea Men KBL December 07*
*Wonju Dongbu Promy Vs Ulsan Mobis Phoebus  78-87*
*Tip Ulsan Mobis Phoebus -6 won*


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 7, 2014)

Basketball Spain SuperLeague December 07
Laboral Kutxa Vs Valencia Basket
Tip Valencia Basket -3.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 7, 2014)

Result Basketball Spain SuperLeague December 07
Laboral Kutxa Vs Valencia Basket  70-85
Tip Valencia Basket -3.5 Won


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 7, 2014)

*Basketball NBA December 08*
*Washington Wizards Vs Boston Celtics*
*Tip Washington Wizards -3.5*


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 16, 2014)

*NBA Basketball Tip Dec 17*
*Oklahoma City Thunders Vs Sacramento Kings*
*Tip Oklahoma City Thunders -7.5*


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 21, 2014)

NBA Basketball Tip
New York Knicks Vs Toronto Raptors
Tip Toronto Raptors -12.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 27, 2014)

NBA Basketball Tip December 28
Toronto Raptors Vs Los Angeles Clippers
Tip Los Angeles Clippers -4.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 5, 2015)

South Korea Basketball Tips Men League KBL January 05 17/00
Ulsan Mobis Phoebus Vs Busan KTF Magicwings
Tips Ulsan Mobis Phoebus -8
Note 
From 2015 new year we have predictions tips for 
Soccer all major league
Basketball all major league
Volleyball all major league
Hockey NHL
Baseball MBL
Football NFL


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 5, 2015)

Volleyball Greece Men League A1 January 06 00/30
Panathinaikos Vs PAOK
Tips To Win Match With Handicap By Points Panathinaikos +6.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 5, 2015)

Basketball Lithuania Men LKL Tips January 06-00/00 GMT +7
Zalgiris Vs Siauliai
Tips Siauliai +13.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 7, 2015)

Basketball Philippines Men PBA Philippine Cup Play-Offs Final Quezon City January 07 18/00
San Miguel Beermen Vs Alaska Aces
Tips Alaska Aces +5.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 8, 2015)

NBA Basketball Tips January 09 08/00
Houston Rockets Vs New York Knicks
Tips Houston Rockets -11.5
Place Your Bet


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 10, 2015)

Australia Basketball Tips Men League NBL January 10 15/00
Adelaide 36ers Vs Melbourne Tigers
Tips Adelaide 36ers +6.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 10, 2015)

NBA Basketball Tips January 11 03/00
Dallas Mavericks Vs Los Angeles Clippers
Tips Los Angeles Clippers -3


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 11, 2015)

Basketball Picks Australia Men League NBL january 11 13/00
Cairns Taipans Vs Townsville Crocodiles
Picks Cairns Taipans +1


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 11, 2015)

NBA Basketball Tips January 12 03/00
Washington Wizards Vs Atlanta Hawks
Tips Washington Wizards +4.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 12, 2015)

NBA Basketball Tips January 13 07/30
Houston Rockets Vs Brooklyn Nets
Asia Hadicap Houston Rockets -6.5 point
Odds 1.96
Tips Houston Rockets -6.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 13, 2015)

Free Picks NBA Basketball January 14 07/00
Atlanta Hawks Vs Philadelphia 76ers
Asia Hadicap Atlanta Hawks -12 point
Odds 1.96
Picks Philadelphia 76ers +12


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 14, 2015)

Free Picks NBA Basketball January 14 10/30
Miami Heat Vs Los Angeles Lakers
Asia Hadicap Los Angeles Lakers +2.5
Odds 1.93
Picks Miami Heat -2.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 14, 2015)

Free Picks Basketball EuroCup Men Last 32 January 15 00/00
Lokomotiv-Kuban Vs Valencia
Asia Handicap Lokomotiv-Kuban -6
Odds 1.96
Picks Valencia +6


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 15, 2015)

Free Picks Basketball Euroleague Men TOP 16 January 16 01.30
CSKA Moscow Vs Anadolu Efes
Asia Handicap CSKA Moscow -5.5
Odds 1.92
Picks CSKA Moscow -5.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 16, 2015)

Free Picks Basketball  Euro League Men January 17 01.00
Olympiakos Vs Fenerbahce Ulker
Asia Handicap Fenerbahce Ulker -3.5
Odds 1.97
Picks Fenerbahce Ulker -3.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 16, 2015)

Free Picks NBA Basketball January 17 07.00
Brooklyn Nets Vs Washington Wizards
Asia Handicap Brooklyn Nets +10.5
Odds 1.88
Picks Washington Wizards -10.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 17, 2015)

Free Picks Basketball Spain Men League ACB January 18 01.00
Baloncesto Fuenlabrada Vs Valencia Basket
Asia Handicap Baloncesto Fuenlabrada +14.5
Odds 1.87
Picks Baloncesto Fuenlabrada +14.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 17, 2015)

Free Picks NBA Basketball January 18 10.00
Los Angeles Clippers Vs Sacramento Kings
Asia Handicap Los Angeles Clippers -6.5
Odds 1.93
Picks Los Angeles Clippers -6.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 19, 2015)

Free Picks Basketball Greece Men League Ethniki January 20 00.30
Panelefsiniakos Vs Olympiacos
Asia Handicap Panelefsiniakos +21.5
Odds 2.05
Picks Panelefsiniakos +21.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 21, 2015)

Free Picks Basketball Euro League Men January 21

CAI Zaragoza Vs Krasny Oktyabr Volgograd
Picks @CAI Zaragoza -4.5

Besiktas Cola Turka Vs Neptunas
Picks @Neptunas -4.5

Cajasol Sevilla Vs Lietuvos Rytas
Picks @Cajasol Sevilla +10.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 28, 2015)

Free Picks Basketball Euro Cup January 29
02.45
KK Buducnost Vs Dinamo Sassari
Picks @Dinamo Sassari -5.5

03.00
Banvitspor Vs Kalise Gran Canaria
Picks @Kalise Gran Canaria -7.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 29, 2015)

Free Picks Basketball Euro League Men January 30

00.00
Nizhny Novgorod Vs CSKA Moscow
Picks @Nizhny Novgorod +15.5

02.05
Real Madrid Vs Maccabi Electra Tel Aviv
Picks @Maccabi Electra Tel Aviv +4.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 5, 2015)

Free Picks NBA Basketball February 06

07.00
Washington Wizards Vs Charlotte Hornets
Picks @Charlotte Hornets +1.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 6, 2015)

NBA Basketball Tips For Betting February 07

07.00
Cleveland Cavaliers Vs Indiana Pacers
Picks @Cleveland Cavaliers -6


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 7, 2015)

Spain Basketball Free Tips For Betting February 08

02.00
Valencia Basket Vs Blusens Monbus
Picks @Valencia Basket -3.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 9, 2015)

Basketball Lithuania Men LKL Free Tips For Betting February 09

23.30
Nevezis Vs Lietkabelis
Picks @Under 166.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 10, 2015)

NBA Basketball Tips February 11

07.00
Detroit Pistons Vs Charlotte Hornets
Picks @Charlotte Hornets -2


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 11, 2015)

NBA Basketball Free Tips For Betting February 12

07.30
San Antonio Spurs Vs Detroit Pistons
Picks @San Antonio Spurs -5.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 15, 2015)

Philippines Basketball Free Tips February 15

16.26
Talk 'N Text Tropang Texters Vs Barangay Ginebra Kings
Picks @ Over 175.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 1, 2015)

Basketball Spain Men League ACB March 01

18.15
Lagun Aro GBC Vs FC Barcelona
Picks @ Over 152.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 7, 2015)

NBA Basketball Tips March 08

07.30
Phoenix Suns Vs Cleveland Cavaliers
Picks @ Phoenix Suns +11.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 8, 2015)

Spain Basketball Men League ACB Tips March 08

18.00
CAI Zaragoza Vs Valencia Basket
Picks @ CAI Zaragoza +8.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Mar 28, 2015)

Spain Basketball Picks ACB League March 29

02.45
Cajasol Sevilla Vs FC Barcelona
Picks @ Cajasol Sevilla +15.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 5, 2015)

NBA Basketball Picks April 06

00.00
Houston Rockets Vs Oklahoma City Thunder
Picks @ Houston Rockets +2


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 10, 2015)

NBA Basketball Picks April 11

06.00
Toronto Raptors Vs Orlando Magic
Picks @ Orlando Magic +5.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 12, 2015)

NBA Basketball Picks April 13

02.00
Brooklyn Nets Vs Milwaukee Bucks
Picks @ Milwaukee Bucks +1.5


----------

